
DNA pioneer James Watson loses honours over race remarks - OJFord
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/news/dna-pioneer-james-watson-loses-honours-over-race-remarks-l0f0mqdmw
======
dreamcompiler
It's time. Between his behaving like an ass to Rosalind Franklin and his
unscientific views on race, he doesn't deserve any more honors. Watson is this
generation's William Shockley. A Nobel Prize doesn't imply a person is a
decent human being.

